# Model 686



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

I get paid on Monday (again) so when I saw a Model 686 for sale I started the paperwork to purchase it. It is just the 6 round, 6 inch barrel but it sure looks nice in the pictures. My Alfa Proj is nice but I wanted to try something "nicer". I will let you know how it works out.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I would love to have one myself.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a pre-lock S&W 686 with a 6" bbl., that I bought in the early 90's. 

It's still NIB.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I have a pre-lock S&W 686 with a 6" bbl., that I bought in the early 90's.
> 
> It's still NIB.


it's still a used gun :smt033


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> it's still a used gun :smt033


That's true! But if I ever do sell it, I'll get way more than I paid for it. :smt033


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

If I only had your handguns. + ammo. How big a Yacht could I buy ? Shhhh , the leftist resisitance might be listening,lol. 

:smt023:smt023:smt023


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have a 686 4" that I have had since 1989 that is a real sweet shooting gun.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

AAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!! Still waiting patiently for the paper work to be completed.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

It has finally arrived and it looks and feels great. I can now compare oranges - my Alpha Proj and the S&W. The first thing I noticed was the trigger pull. The S&W is by far the sweeter, meaning easier in DA and very light in SA. You do not want your finger any where near the trigger until you are on target. The sights are identical. Spent casings fall out of the S&W whereas they eventually come out of the AP. I cannot get to the range until late next week so I cannot compare more.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Range day came and I went. The sights were low for me so I adjusted them and it was great. It is a fantastic firearm, however, after about the 50th round I had a non-fire. The primer was dented pretty good but no bang. Then I started having more non-fires, all of the primers had dents. I fired them a second time and they fired. I had adjusted the trigger tension at home and didn't bring the correct driver so I couldn't readjust it. I suspect I had backed the tension off too much and wasn't getting a hard enough hit on the primer. I've got it all cleaned and lubricated for the next time. I will take all the required tools. I never got a chance to be a Boy Scout, that's my excuse.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Put everything back to how it should be and the gun works better than advertised. There is such a big difference between the S&W and the Alpha Proj. I'm even thinking of bringing out the hot loads just to feel how the S&W handles the recoil.


----------



## JoeH (Mar 6, 2017)

I've had my 686 6" for 20 years. I use it for 25 yd target shooting at my gun club using .38 special ammo. Great gun.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

What's the "dash" number on your 686?

Is it pre, or post lock?


----------



## shepsan (Jan 22, 2013)

I had a 686-4 for many years. It was a gem never suffering a single failure.
It was reliable, accurate and mechanically perfect.

Shortly after 911, I gifted it to to a young airman at the nearby airbase.

I still consider that revolver to be one of the finest sidearms I ever owned.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I had a -3 I used to use in Bullseye, and Bowling Pin competitions. That was back when AimPoints and ProPoints were the in thing. With an AimPoint on top of a B-Square mount the set-up was just too heavy. I finally sold my -3 for $300 more than I paid for it.

Looking back, I think I got the short end of that deal.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Argon18smith said:


> Range day came and I went. The sights were low for me so I adjusted them and it was great. It is a fantastic firearm, however, after about the 50th round I had a non-fire. The primer was dented pretty good but no bang. Then I started having more non-fires, all of the primers had dents. I fired them a second time and they fired. I had adjusted the trigger tension at home and didn't bring the correct driver so I couldn't readjust it. I suspect I had backed the tension off too much and wasn't getting a hard enough hit on the primer. I've got it all cleaned and lubricated for the next time. I will take all the required tools. I never got a chance to be a Boy Scout, that's my excuse.


From my experience playing with the mainspring strain screw one turn on a S&W 500 & 629, you will only get reliable ignition with Federal primers; not with CCI's which are harder. If you don't handload, try a box of Federal factory ammo. For a range toy, that's OK; I wouldn't loosen the screw on a house gun.


----------



## rdnzl (Nov 25, 2017)

paratrooper said:


> I have a pre-lock S&W 686 with a 6" bbl., that I bought in the early 90's.
> 
> It's still NIB.


I'll take it. PM sent.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Argon18smith said:


> Put everything back to how it should be and the gun works better than advertised. There is such a big difference between the S&W and the Alpha Proj. I'm even thinking of bringing out the hot loads just to feel how the S&W handles the recoil.


S&W's won't take alot of "Hot" loads. +P loads every now and then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## printlesswear (Apr 17, 2018)

I have the 686 Plus 3" barrel, it's an awesome gun. My girlfriends favorite gun to shoot at the range. She shoots 38's and I shoot the Fiochi 357, recoil isn't bad it's a heavy gun.


----------

